# Relief Carving based on Escher's "Sky & Water II"



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

This relief carving is 14" x 21-1/2", basswood & black walnut. The birds and fish in the middle form a tessellation where the figures fit together, but break apart and increase in depth & detail toward to top and bottom. This relief, completed in 2016, is one of 25 Escher designs I have carved.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I must say, that is a very unique piece of art !!
well done !!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

That is a really interesting piece of art. You should post it in the Project section so everyone will be able to see it.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

This was a design that Escher did as a woodcut in December 1938. It was a follow-on to "Sky & Water I" that he had done in June of that year. In the earlier form the design expands and increases in detail toward the top and bottom. Here are two examples, one like his original, the other with the woods reversed:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Fantastic


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Amazing work. I have trouble carving stick men.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Beautiful work! I've always been intrigued by Escher, wish I had your skills.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Regarding the process: The background was assembled as a glue-up of walnut & poplar, and the 19 flat figures in the center were glued in place like intarsia. The other birds & fish were bandsawed from walnut & basswood and attached with screws from the back so that they could be removed and carved separate from the background to reduce the nicks to the background.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Here are some photos that illustrate the process of assembling and carving this piece:


----------

